# [Unsolved]Xorg errors using outside wireless networks

## brent7890

Hi. I'm having trouble with X opening applications after I wirelessly connect to other networks besides my own at home. The programs are unable to interface with Xorg. I'm getting errors such as:

No protocol specified

(program): cannot connect to x server :0. Error: Connection refused

(terminal:3594): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0

or if I run something like VLC:

VLC media player 1.1.12 The Luggage (revision exported)

Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_ADDRESS")

Blocked: call to unsetenv("DBUS_ACTIVATION_BUS_TYPE")

No protocol specified

[0x7f3bc0] main interface error: no suitable interface module

[0x6e9150] main libvlc error: interface "globalhotkeys,none" initialization failed

[0x6e9150] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.

No protocol specified

[0x7932b0] qt4 interface error: Could not connect to X server

Remote control interface initialized. Type `help' for help.

This only happens when I connect to other wireless networks. Probably some kind of security issue? I'm not using root account. Other than this, I'm not sure what to say. If I interface programs with x BEFORE I connect, they stay open, and I can issue commands to them and they work perfectly fine. After I connect, the problem arises when I open new applications or windows through xorg. I'm using KDE.

Thanks to anyone who reads, comments, or posts anything that may lead me in the right direction.Last edited by brent7890 on Fri Dec 09, 2011 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

This is a problem for users of NetworkManager when it changes the hostname. There are several bugs in bugzilla about this, the problem re-appears once in a while.

----------

## brent7890

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> This is a problem for users of NetworkManager when it changes the hostname. There are several bugs in bugzilla about this, the problem re-appears once in a while.

 

I don't use Network Manager, I use wicd. Thanks.

----------

## brent7890

Does anyone know anything? I'm entirely clueless.

----------

## gerdesj

 *brent7890 wrote:*   

> Does anyone know anything? I'm entirely clueless.

 

Me too, but let's get cracking!

You use wicd and chithanh mentioned Network manager as a problem along these lines.  So I'll conjecture that these funky network managers muck up stuff further up the stack.  As far as I'm concerned they should not mess with X - they should operate purely at (ARPA) layer 3 and down.

So, can you try and bin wicd?

I live quite happily with adding the occasional stanza to /etc/wpa_suplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf like this and restarting my WiFi interface:

```

network={

        ssid="ssid"

        psk="psk"

}

```

OK its not pretty, I have to edit a file.

I've just had a look at the wicd bug database and nothing stands out:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/wicd/+bugs

What is the output of "xhost" before and after connection (without the quotes)

Cheers

Jon

----------

